#  Krankheiten >   Ziehen im linken Unterbauch, Dickdarm >

## Zauberfee1606

Hallo, ich bin neu und durch meine Suche im Internet auf einige Beiträge mit meiner Frage gestoßen und habe erstmal hier im Forum gelesen.
Leider kann ich nichts auf mich "passendes" finden, daher möchte ich gerne meine Frage stellen:
Ich habe seit ca. 3 Wochen einen ziehenden Schmerz im Unterbauch und vermutete eine Reizung der Eierstöcke. Deswegen hatte ich dann am letzten Freitag einen Termin bei meinem Gynäkologen, der über das Ultraschallbild allerdings eine andere Diagnose stellte : eine Reizung / Entzündung am linken Dickdarm. Ich habe leider das Pech, dass mein Gyn sehr gestresst und kurz angebunden war. Außer, dass ich jetzt eine Woche 2,5 Liter täglich trinken soll und wenn das Ziehen nicht weggeht, eine Darmspiegelung machen lassen soll, hat er leider nichts gesagt. 
Ich trinke bereits täglich sehr viel, habe keine Probleme mit der Verdauung und auch kein Blut im Stuhl. Eigentlich geht es mir bis auf das Ziehen ganz gut.
Ich bin allerdings seit vielen Wochen immer sehr müde und leicht traurig (obwohl ich dazu überhaupt keinen Grund habe, im Gegenteil) und schaffe es einfach nicht, dass ich meine 2 Kilo vom letzten Winter abnehme. Ich leide ebenfalls seit längerem unter einem komischen Blähbauch, der von der Seite wie ein Schwangerschaftsbauch aussieht. Die Wölbung beginnt unter dem Bauchnabel bis zur Leiste.
Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass dies mit dem Darm zusammen hängen kann.
Nun trinke ich noch mehr als vorher, nehme auf Anraten meines Apothekers "Movicol"  (gegen chronische Verstopfung - die ich eigentlich nicht habe, aber er meinte, das wäre ein mildes Mittel um eine Art Darmreinigung zu machen). 
Das mache ich jetzt seit 3 Tagen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich zusehen kann, wie ich weiter aufblähe. Habe sogar ein Kilo zugenommen. 
Meine Bitte ans Forum: wer kennt diese Symptome? Ist es, da sich mein Gyn. nicht sonderlich sorgenvoll geäußert hat, etwas harmloses, was man mit viel Trinken tatsächlich in den Griff bekommen kann? 
Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass das Ziehen nicht ständig, sondern sporadisch ist, manchmal über einen längeren Zeitraum von Stunden überhaupt nichts zu spüren ist, dann wieder links extrem und rechts ganz leicht.
Ich habe meine Sorge, dass (bei uns liegt Darmkrebs in der Familie) eine erbliche Störung vorliegt meinem Gyn ebenfalls mitgeteilt, aber dieser hat abgewunken und mir gesagt, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen und viel trinken soll. 
Was haltet ihr davon und was kann ich wirklich tun ? 
Vielen lieben Dank schon mal vorab für eure Mühe, mein Problem zu lesen und mir hoffentlich zu antworten. 
LG,
Zauberfee

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn der Gynäkologe mit dem Ultraschall etwas am Dickdarm gesehen hat, dann kann es sein, dasses sogenannte Divertikel(= Ausstülpungen ) sind, die sich entzünden können und dann weh tun. Am besten gehst du mal zu einem Gastroenterologen (Magen-Darm-Spezialist), der sich das Ganze mal anschauen kann. In der Regel macht man, wenn es keine aktive Entzündung ist, nichts, außer dass man auf einen regelmäßigen, nicht zu festen Stuhlgang (daher vielleicht das viele trinken)achten sollte. Wenn es eine aktive Entzündung ist (nach was es nicht klingt), würde man dir ein Antibiotikum geben. Wenn so eine Entzündung zweimal kommt, dann kommt der Chirurg ins Spiel, der ggf. diesen Teil des Dickdarm (das Sigma) herausnimmt. Aber soweit ist es bei dir auf keinen Fall.

----------


## Zauberfee1606

DANKE ... besonders für den letzten Satz (dass es bei mir wohl nicht schlimm ist). Mir wurde schon ganz mulmig beim Lesen. Ich werde jetzt mal nach Divertikeln suchen (der Begriff ist mir wie viele total neu).  
Liebe Grüße & danke für die schnelle Antwort !    :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Zauberfee1606

Hallo dreamchaser, 
habe mir gerade mal einige Berichte zu Divertikeln durchgelesen und mich wieder ein wenig von meiner Angst befreit. Durch deinen Tipp ist mir auch wieder etwas eingefallen, was ich gar nicht dazu als Ursache gerechnet hätte, möchte aber gerne nachfragen, ob ein Zusammenhang besteht.
Seit ca. 4 Wochen habe ich meine Ernährung (abends) umgestellt. Ich habe früher immer Vollkornbrot gegessen, aber auf Anraten meines Trainers im Studio (um eben die paar Kilo wegzubekommen) abends immer nur 3-4 Rühreier oder Fisch gegessen. Leider mag ich überhaupt keine Rohkost oder Salate, sonst hätte ich darauf zurück gegriffen. Nun esse ich seit Wochen abends Eier, Eier und noch mal Eier. In einem Bericht habe ich jetzt aber gelesen, dass dies doch nicht so gut ist  :Huh?:  
Kann das einen Zusammenhang mit dem Ziehen (zeitlich würde es passen) sein? 
Den Blähbauch, den ich mit dieser Umstellung weg bekommen wollte, habe ich leider aber schon länger und noch nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Wegen Reizdarmsyndrom nehme ich manchmal über Wochen Duspatal ein, welches mir 2002 verordnet wurde und immer gut geholfen hat. Allerdings nehme ich dies nicht täglich oder vor jeder Mahlzeit, sondern meist wie eine Kur über ein paar Wochen und dann wieder einige Wochen nicht. 
Sorry, dass ich das eben nicht geschrieben habe - das ist mir erst nach deiner Antwort und meiner Überlegung hierzu eingefallen. 
Liebe Grüße,
Zauberfee

----------


## dreamchaser

Jeder reagiert anders auf Nahrungsmittel, so kann es durch die Eier zu dir mehr zu Blähungen kommen als bei anderen. Austülpungen am Darm rufen die Eier zum Glück nicht hervor.
Gegen die Blähungen könntest du etwas wie Lefax oder Sab simplex versuchen, das sind entblähende Substanzen. Sollten nicht unbedingt auf Dauer verwendet werden, aber wenn es weh tut, dann schaffen die Abhilfe.
Die Divertikel am Dickdarm sind eine Volkskrankheit,mehr Menschen haben sie als sie denken.

----------

